# $1200 for 1 of these 3 options



## AnewPCgamer (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, I need help.
I have a $1250 budget right now ready to spend them all on 1 of these 3 options I'm about to mention, and need some of u to tell me wich one is the best option for a gaming PC. 
I don't care about looks, if the ugliest stuff saves me money I'll gladly take it! 
I do care about graphics and performance tho. 
I want this PC to be able to play current and upcoming games at Ultra for as long as possible (I'd rather lower resolution with full detaill if that gives me better graphics).

So yeah, here are my options: 

Option 1; 
Do something with my old PC:

- CPU: i5 4570 3.20ghz
- Motherboard: Gygabyte B85M-DS3H
- Ram: 8gb 1600mhz
- GPU: None, Sold it.
- PSU: Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500w
- HDD: A very old one 232gb (from like 2012) that only has 60gb of free space left.
- Case: Need a new one.

I was thinking in maybe adding gtx 1070 + a 1080p 144hz monitor + other stuff ofcourse (all open for suggestions) but IDK if it's the best move...

Option 2; 
Buy this USED PC at a pretty cheap price and upgrade it's GPU: 

- CPU: i7 4790k (the guy said he has never overcloacked it before, not sure if it's true though...)
- Motherboard: MSI Gaming (he does not know the model)
- Ram: 16gb ram hyperx
- GPU: Gigabyte gtx 970 g1
- PSU: EVGA Supernova nex750b bronze
- HDD: 2tb hdd Seagate Barracuda
- SSD: Kingston hyperx savage 240gb 
- Case: Cooler Master and he says it has 3 led fans and 2 normals?

For this option I was thinking in maybe ask the guy to sell it to me without the GPU so I can put a gtx 1080 in it + a 1440p monitor. However, used=no guarantee and even if that PC ends up being in good shape all that stuff it's from 2014 or older (and that's not a good thing for my long run build).

Option 3;
Build a completely new PC, something like this:

- GPU: i5 6600 (Don't now how to overcloack so I'd prefer to avoid it, however, if it does indeed worth it...)
- Motherboard: A cheap on that has only what I need with no extra fancy stuff.
- Ram: 8gb
- GPU: gtx 1070 + 1080p 144hz monitor
- PSU: Just what I need
- SSD: Arround 500gb should be enough.
- Case: A cheap one with good airflow and space enough for a Hyper 212 Evo fan cause I'm gonna live in a pretty warm place on 2017.

So yeah those are my options...
Can u guys tell me how would u spend $1200 in this situation? 
Just keep in mind that I don't have a monitor neither so yeah... Less cash for the PC.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would just make a few modifications to your current build. Here is what you'll need:

NEW NZXT H440 STEEL Mid Tower Case. Next Generation 5.25-less Design. Include 4 x 2nd Gen FNv2 Fans, High-End WC support, USB 3.0, PWM Fan hub, Matte BLK / Black-Newegg.com

GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1060 Windforce OC GV-N1060WF2OC-6GD Video Card-Newegg.com

SeaSonic G Series SSR-550RM 550W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply-Newegg.com

SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2.5" 250GB SATA III 3-D Vertical Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MZ-75E250B/AM - Newegg.com

Western Digital WD Blue Hard Drive 1TB WD10EZEX 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" | Internal Hard Drive-Newegg.com


----------



## AnewPCgamer (Oct 3, 2016)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I would just make a few modifications to your current build. Here is what you'll need:
> 
> NEW NZXT H440 STEEL Mid Tower Case. Next Generation 5.25-less Design. Include 4 x 2nd Gen FNv2 Fans, High-End WC support, USB 3.0, PWM Fan hub, Matte BLK / Black-Newegg.com
> 
> ...


Hey man, thanks for the help!
The gtx 1060 is good enough at 1080p I know, but I'm really looking for a gpu that can dominate 1080p 144mhz at full ultra detail, so I'm aiming for atleast a gtx 1070... 
I've read pretty much everywhere that the 1070 will indeed bottleneck that i5 4570.
So in this case, will replacing this cpu for an i5 6600 get rid of the bottleneck? Or I'll definitely need an i7 for the 1070?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are you reading that you will receive a bottleneck? It should be just fine with a GTX 1070.


----------



## AnewPCgamer (Oct 3, 2016)

On a lot of forum & youtube debates, nothing official though.
But talked especifically with 1 guy that has a gtx 1070 + i5 4570 and he says there's indeed a bottleneck. He told me he doesn't think it's a big one to justify upgrading his cpu yet, cause he doesn't get fps drops or any problems like that... But he says that on GTA 5 maxed out he gets arround 100fps but with %100 cpu utilization.

But anyway, I've been talking to the guy that's selling the used i7 4790k pc (the one I described on the second option) and I think I might be able to buy it without it's GPU for arround $200-$250... 
If I end up taking the risk and buy this guy PC, then add a new gtx 1070, then it's gonna be a good deal... Right?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,



AnewPCgamer said:


> But anyway, I've been talking to the guy that's selling the used i7 4790k pc (the one I described on the second option) and I think I might be able to buy it without it's GPU for arround $200-$250...
> If I end up taking the risk and buy this guy PC, then add a new gtx 1070, then it's gonna be a good deal... Right?


Gaming not really my thing but just help you decide, remember this?



AnewPCgamer said:


> However, *used=no guarantee* and even if that PC ends up being in good shape all that stuff it's from 2014 or older (and that's not a good thing for my long run build).


----------



## AnewPCgamer (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeh... 
Still a pretty tempting deal for $200-250 without it's gpu tho...
Damn idk what to do.
Guess I'll make a low offer on that used i7 4790k and if it gets rejected i'll just put a 1070 on my i5 4570 (+all the other stuff chief said) and buy a ******* with the rest of the money or something...


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Amusing as your comment may be to an adult audience, please keep in mind that we have members of all ages here. Keep it clean please.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

AnewPCgamer said:


> Yeh...
> Still a pretty tempting deal for $200-250 without it's gpu tho...
> Damn idk what to do.
> Guess I'll make a low offer on that used i7 4790k and if it gets rejected i'll just put a 1070 on my i5 4570 (+all the other stuff chief said) and buy a ******* with the rest of the money or something...


That is already pretty cheap, they may not have to go lower. Let us know the outcome. It may be worth it regardless and then do the upgrades on his machine.


----------

